# Underage members



## Ainoko (Mar 17, 2011)

In light of certain events revolving around a scam on the main site, I would like ask the admins to start cracking down on underage members who are violating the TOS and AUP by having the adult filter off when creating their accounts. Those 'kids' can be one of many causes that can shut the site down, either temporarily or for good.

I think that a sensible solution starting right now would to have the default settings set to the most restrictive until admins verify that the member is of legal age to view adult material on the site. This is a level of protection that the site needs now, and not in the future as it would show future payment processors, advertising clients, or sponsors that there are procedures in place to prevent underage members from accessing adult content.

On that note, I would urge members to report any underage member that is accessing adult content on the main site to the admins so that they can take the appropriate measures to remove that threat.


*****edit*****
For everyone who is reading this thread and has read and replied, I am very much aware that my suggestion is NOT perfect. There have been a few posts here saying that FA should be only 18+ (which is both a good and bad idea), some calling for me to volunteer to verify the ages of every member on the site, or even closing the site down (never will happen). 

With technology today, there has to be a way to verify someone's age (facebook, myspace, live journal, DA, etc), the admins just need to find a viable, working solution.


----------



## ConnorCat (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree. Only problem is just how can they verify this?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 17, 2011)

So how exactly do you propose the admin spot all the children in our midst? Send Xaerun around their houses to pull their trousers down and see if their balls have dropped yet?


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 17, 2011)

ConnorCat said:


> I agree. Only problem is just how can they verify this?



Asking for a sterilzed copy their ID/DL?



Smelge said:


> So how exactly do you propose the admin spot all the children in our midst? Send Xaerun around their houses to pull their trousers down and see if their balls have dropped yet?


 
Only you would think of something that revolting


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 17, 2011)

what is this, 1984?

Asking members to point fingers is not going to work.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 17, 2011)

00vapour said:


> what is this, 1984?
> 
> Asking members to point fingers is not going to work.



It is up to us to help the admins as well, and this is not 1984. I am asking for the admins to come up with a CYA platform that will protect them and the site in case a minor gains access to adult content on the main site.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

FA has way too many users to require individualized checking of each one. The honor system is the only possible option if they'd want to retain popularity. 

Face it, not many people would trust FA with their personal documents to verify their age. 

The only way to get rid of underage people looking at porn on FA is to file a trouble ticket with reasonable proof of their age.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 17, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> Asking for a sterilzed copy their ID/DL?


And you propose they do that for every single new member?

Yeah, that's going to work. "Hey, send in a copy of your ID card to a furry website. We promise we won't use it to stalk you and masturbate outside your window while you eat bananas."

It's a retarded idea. The only manageable way is to hope people claim the correct age. If someone is underage but stated they are over 18, that's not the sites fault. An age disclaimer is required to register. If it's been ignored, the site loses it's liability. Besides, you want age checks now because someone pretended to have lost a sister in the tsunami, and tried to scam people for cash. How many underage users are likely to do that then?

Here's an idea, why not go after people who do other things on the site? Like people who post inanae comments on art in order to get more click-throughs and watchers? Because they're all dicks. Or what about people who leave yiff comments on photos of peoples cats? We can't have them around.



> Only you would think of something that revolting


 Stick around, it gets better.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> FA has way too many users to require individualized checking of each one. The honor system is the only possible option if they'd want to retain popularity.
> 
> Face it, not many people would trust FA with their personal documents to verify their age.



hence sending admins a sterilized scan of their government issued ID/DL



> The only way to get rid of underage people looking at porn on FA is to file a trouble ticket with reasonable proof of their age.



This is where members come in, to help the admins once they learn of underage members.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 17, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> This is where members come in, to help the admins once they learn of underage members.


 






This is why it would not work. It would all be "he said she said". People would be filling up trouble tickets reporting people of underagedness on hunches. And then staff would have to follow up every single fucking one.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 17, 2011)

Good idea in thought.

Would never be implemented due to the overwhelming amount of people and the inability to actually ID every fur.

OP why do you care so much about something that really- in the grand scheme of things- isn't hurting anyone. No one is going to go kill themselves over dog dick porn. (I retract that should anyone have proof that has happened). However harassment and trolling can lead to suicide so that seems like a better cause to bitch at.


----------



## Deo (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Face it, not many people would trust FA with their personal documents to verify their age.


 This.

Have we all already forgotten that this December hacking rendered even Dragoneer's personal files open to the public? If he has access to everything on the site, and the site has access to people's personal information like IDs (that often have name, address, age, and even photos on them) there is no telling what that information could be leaked to or used for.

I agree that FA should ban all underage members. Especially if a trouble ticket is sent to admins linking a journal or post where the person outs themselves (like "Happy birthday to me" journals where they admit to being twelve or something). But requiring ID is too far.


----------



## Icky (Mar 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> This.
> 
> Have we all already forgotten that this December hacking rendered even Dragoneer's personal files open to the public? If he has access to everything on the site, and the site has access to people's personal information like IDs (that often have name, address, age, and even photos on them) there is no telling what that information could be leaked to or used for.
> 
> I agree that FA should ban all underage members. Especially if a trouble ticket is sent to admins linking a journal or post where the person outs themselves (like "Happy birthday to me" journals where they admit to being twelve or something). But requiring ID is too far.


 
...ban all underage members viewing porn, you mean?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Icky said:


> ...ban all underage members viewing porn, you mean?


 No. FA should be 18+


----------



## Lobar (Mar 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> So how exactly do you propose the admin spot all the children in our midst? Send Xaerun around their houses to pull their trousers down and see if their balls have dropped yet?


 
Actually the OP would like to volunteer for that position I'm sure.

edit: Wait, was the OP a cub porn advocate or a dogmongling advocate?  They're both so morally repugnant that I get them mixed up sometimes.


----------



## Icky (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No. FA should be 18+


 
And so should every other porn site out there. Hell, most sites just make you click a button that says "oh yep I'm 18 alright" before showering you with vaginas.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 17, 2011)

As nice an idea as this sounds it kind of falls apart in practicality. People are not going to trust us with their personal information as they already often have trust issues as is, and sometimes a regular furry persecution complex. What I can say though is I highly support people reporting users when there is reasonable doubt as to them being of age. The funny thing about underage users is they are not always too smart about it. I've seen cases were users who were viewing mature art blabbed in response to someone's question their age (which has them admitting to being under age) or even going so far as to have their age on their profile stating they are underage and still faving stuff.

The best thing we can do is operate on an honor system (asking people to be honest) and look into cases with evidence. Once a person is pretty much confirmed underage they get the age lock. It's the best thing we have right now.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you hate Summercat?  Why you busting Summercat's balls OP.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2011)

What about the innocent kids that are up front about their age? 

I like FA because it offers a place where I can post my anthro stuff without being insulted.. I'll admit I like the art (non porn art) and I like the idea of a character being more relatable due to animalistic traits.. but it sucks that one bad apple ruins it for the good kids. Really,truly sucks. :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

OP were you not the same person who wrote the thread "Warning to Fursuiters" and the one about the "potential child molester" you tried to get every one against?

Every thread I see you start ends in disaster. Think of the ability to apply your solution before bitching about it. If there is no solution there is no problem at the moment. What Fa has is not awesome but it works- for now. If you can come up with something to replace this system that will be accepted fine. If not then just be happy with what you got.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Icky said:


> And so should every other porn site out there. Hell, most sites just make you click a button that says "oh yep I'm 18 alright" before showering you with vaginas.


 how do you know this young man


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

Ainoko, for the love of god, just shut up. None of your ideas are ever feasible, you always say retarded shit, and you have this obsession with inserting yourself into drama, or even trying to stir up drama where none is.

I'm sure a thousand people have already said why this idea is retarded, but I'm going to list reasons anyway. Number one: there are far too many users for this to work; too many already here and too many coming in every day. Number two: requiring the submission of legal documents to a site like this will be the _*END*_ of FA. The security hazards are far too high, and frankly it'd scare away a lot of potential members, and no, not just the ones we don't want. Number three: the staff was having enough trouble getting through _trouble tickets_, why the fuck do you think they can manage scanning thousands of birth certificates every week? Number four: this is a fucking international community. Documents will be different everywhere. The staff is neither equipped to interpret these, or able to validate their authenticity.

In other words, this idea is full of shit.



Lobar said:


> Actually the OP would like to volunteer for that position I'm sure.
> 
> edit: Wait, was the OP a cub porn advocate or a dogmongling advocate?  They're both so morally repugnant that I get them mixed up sometimes.


 
CP iirc.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 18, 2011)

If it were simple matter of legal documents, FA would have mature/adult photography. If we can't and won't be liable for a model release, then your idea will definitely not work.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 18, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> If it were simple matter of legal documents, *FA would have mature/adult photography.* If we can't and won't be liable for a model release, then your idea will definitely not work.


 
_what_

You'd seriously allow that if not for legal difficulties?


----------



## Kihari (Mar 18, 2011)

The person OP mentioned needs to be drop-kicked in the face, but that doesn't mean FA should play detective on all its members. For most it would not be worth revealing their personal information; they'd tell the administration to get bent and then go to some other site. Hand-verifying every new user is obviously not the way to do it.

Consequently, if you'd send a copy of your driver's license to a total stranger on the Internet just to be part of a furry art site, you're a fucking moron.

I'd suggest making it known that the administration appreciates the reporting of users who admit to being underage, but have lied about it to avoid the mature filter lock.

Also, don't send your money to every random twat on the Internet who tells some big sob-story.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll risk flames here and say I'm surprised there needs to be legal proof at all that someone is not underage. It tells me that if absolute proof's needed, then the site is liable when it fails. That sounds dangerous. I've seen plenty of other sites whose age check is "click any year that's 18 years older than today to get in", and I'm pretty sure those site's aren't liable when someone violates it. So why should FA? Put it on the user's head that they violate at their own risk. And I don't know what else FA could do to strengthen the check without being a major inconvenience, or why it should when plenty of other sites use the honor system without complaint. If the site's liable, I would suggest looking into finding a way to drop that policy.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody else ever notices this, but: what good is a photo id when you don't know what the person looks like?

FA's current age verification system has the same loophole.  People get agelocked based on hearsay, but it takes even shakier evidence to get unlocked.  Applying this illusion to tens of thousand of users is a strange proposal; it would consume massive resources, drive users away, and leave honest users' personal information potentially vulnerable, without really verifying much of anything.

Ainoko, really, I know you're trying to be helpful, but your proposals are frequently knee-jerk and ill-thought-out.  Please consider what you say more carefully.


----------



## Summercat (Mar 18, 2011)

Takun said:


> Do you hate Summercat?  Why you busting Summercat's balls OP.


 
What is this

I don't even

Why am I being dragged into this? Dx


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No. FA should be 18+



Not really. I mean, some furries began their fandom before they were 18+. Furaffinity is a safe and the best place for furries to express their furry fandom and socialize with other furries. It's not all about porn. Maybe FA will find a way to prevent underage users from being exposed to "inappropiate content", but I don't think banning the younger audience is the right thing to do.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Not really. I mean, some furries began their fandom before they were 18+. Furaffinity is a safe and the best place for furries to express their furry fandom and socialize with other furries. It's not all about porn. Maybe FA will find a way to prevent underage users from being exposed to "inappropiate content", but I don't think banning the younger audience is the right thing to do.


 The furry fandom should be 18+. 

It's all porn anyways.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Deo said:


> This.
> 
> Have we all already forgotten that this December hacking rendered even Dragoneer's personal files open to the public? If he has access to everything on the site, and the site has access to people's personal information like IDs (that often have name, address, age, and even photos on them) there is no telling what that information could be leaked to or used for.
> 
> I agree that FA should ban all underage members. Especially if a trouble ticket is sent to admins linking a journal or post where the person outs themselves (like "Happy birthday to me" journals where they admit to being twelve or something). But requiring ID is too far.


 The leaks where entertaining for sure, but did prove allot of how vulnerable a site can be. 



Lobar said:


> Actually the OP would like to volunteer for that position I'm sure.
> 
> edit: Wait, was the OP a cub porn advocate or a dogmongling advocate?  They're both so morally repugnant that I get them mixed up sometimes.


 Flip a bloody coin.



Summercat said:


> What is this
> 
> I don't even
> 
> Why am I being dragged into this? Dx


 I am amused.


----------



## BRN (Mar 18, 2011)

OP should get out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> _what_
> 
> You'd seriously allow that if not for legal difficulties?


 
Photography is a legitimate art medium, I'm sorry if you find human bodies scarier than drawings of 50 foot shitting dicknipples. Considering so many artists reference  (or rather heavily trace or copy) from real photography anyways and people fap and defend it, but can't recognize photography, baffles me.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Photography is a legitimate art medium, I'm sorry if you find human bodies scarier than drawings of 50 foot shitting dicknipples. Considering so many artists reference  (or rather heavily trace or copy) from real photography anyways and people fap and defend it, but can't recognize photography, baffles me.


 
Nude photography, while it can be used to produce a shocking message, often isn't.

I've seen some really good instances of it, but only in galleries, not the internet.

Do you want to know what I see on the internet? "Look at my junk! But it's in black and white, so it's art"

Edit: as for it's role in reference photography, why can't people use themselves as a model? Wrong gender/wrong build? There are already plenty of other reference materials out there.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Nude photography, while it can be used to produce a shocking message, often isn't.
> 
> I've seen some really good instances of it, but only in galleries, not the internet.
> 
> Do you want to know what I see on the internet? "Look at my junk! But it's in black and white, so it's art"


How is that less "art" then a picture of a giant dog dick?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> How is that less "art" then a picture of a giant dog dick?


 
I'm not really defending dog dick am I?


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Nude photography, while it can be used to produce a shocking message, often isn't.
> 
> I've seen some really good instances of it, but only in galleries, not the internet.
> 
> Do you want to know what I see on the internet? "Look at my junk! But it's in black and white, so it's art"


 
So should I take this as meaning you haven't actually done any looking around?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> So should I take this as meaning you haven't actually done any looking around?


 
I've done plenty on another, more mainstream, art site.

Not convinced.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm not really defending dog dick am I?


 No but if that is art enough for a site so should nudity.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> No but if that is art enough for a site so should nudity.


 
This is a site specifically geared towards fantasy art.

Nude photography, or even photography in general, doesn't serve much of a purpose here.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> This is a site specifically geared towards fantasy art.
> 
> Nude photography, or even photography in general, doesn't serve much of a purpose here.


 Nor does furry porn, porn is porn, not to mention I am sure someone could do some neat body-paint coated nudes that are furry-inspired.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2011)

Summercat said:


> What is this
> 
> I don't even
> 
> Why am I being dragged into this? Dx


 
Because you do a lot of work and this would be even more work for you.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 18, 2011)

OP. reading your history on this site. You certainly make a lot of very half-baked threads.  While your intentions are honorable this does have many problems as several people have said. as well as minors tend to lie about their ages in order to get their fix on porn.

Good example on what i saw on a thread on another website would be this. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2164607/
As well as this thread.  http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...out-a-reason?p=2308808&viewfull=1#post2308808


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 18, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Nor does furry porn, porn is porn



Allow me to quote someone from DA in response to this.

"Pornography, like anything else, can hold artistic merit. Since when does sexual pleasure, this feeling, become wrong? Is it not similar to laughing at comedy, crying at sad stories, being afraid of scary stories, adrenaline from thrillers, thought from mysteries, or loving in romance? Is this so different to feel aroused, although it's just another feeling - and if not combined with love; or possibly the many more feelings, it becomes just that even more. Art is to convey feelings, to give these immersion to the audience, and arousal does nothing less than that of these accepted feelings in the art world."

I do agree with Xenke, if photography is your thing, then there are plenty of art sites for just that sort of thing. Like DA. But FA isnt really the place for it, tho you do make a good point about furry inspired body paint photography, that does sound like the kind of thing suitable for FA.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> Those 'kids' can be one of many causes that can shut the site down, either temporarily or for good.



If this were true, every porn site out there would be shut down because some kid got on the computer and lied about his age to get past the first screen.



> I think that a sensible solution starting right now would to have the default settings set to the most restrictive until admins verify that the member is of legal age to view adult material on the site.



It seems that your "sensible" and my "sensible" are not the same.



> This is a level of protection that the site needs now, and not in the future as it would show future payment processors, advertising clients, or sponsors that there are procedures in place to prevent underage members from accessing adult content.



None of those people give a fuck. All they care about is that FA's ass (and, by extension, their asses) is covered by saying "you are only allowed to view mature content if you are 18 years of age or older. By continuing, you verify that you are of legal age to view mature content." This shifts the responsibility to the _user_, and the _site_ can go on its merry way.



> On that note, I would urge members to report any underage member that is accessing adult content on the main site to the admins so that they can take the appropriate measures to remove that *threat*.


----------



## Summercat (Mar 18, 2011)

Takun said:


> Because you do a lot of work and this would be even more work for you.


 
Oh. 

>.>

I'm not the only person who answers trouble tickets, you know!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Allow me to quote someone from DA in response to this.
> 
> "Pornography, like anything else, can hold artistic merit. Since when does sexual pleasure, this feeling, become wrong? Is it not similar to laughing at comedy, crying at sad stories, being afraid of scary stories, adrenaline from thrillers, thought from mysteries, or loving in romance? Is this so different to feel aroused, although it's just another feeling - and if not combined with love; or possibly the many more feelings, it becomes just that even more. Art is to convey feelings, to give these immersion to the audience, and arousal does nothing less than that of these accepted feelings in the art world."
> 
> I do agree with Xenke, if photography is your thing, then there are plenty of art sites for just that sort of thing. Like DA. But FA isnt really the place for it, tho you do make a good point about furry inspired body paint photography, that does sound like the kind of thing suitable for FA.


 Opening up a median can do a-many great things, and if rules are in place a median such as photography could be a fantastic addition! If it became legally practical I'd embrace it!
Restricting a community's methods, art-styles or medians just restricts the creativity of the group as a whole.


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you really think that there will be anyone so stupid to say "look at me, im minor but im on the site as someone older!"?
Don't be so stupid, it wouldnt work at all IMHO,


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

Zetikla said:


> Do you really think that there will be anyone so stupid to say "look at me, im minor but im on the site as someone older!"?
> Don't be so stupid, it wouldnt work at all IMHO,


 Little do you know, this happens all the time.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Zetikla said:


> Do you really think that there will be anyone so stupid to say "look at me, im minor but im on the site as someone older!"?
> Don't be so stupid, it wouldnt work at all IMHO,


 
People do it all the time, actually.


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> People do it all the time, actually.


 I think so but anyway its just doesnt make any sense, it would be more intelligent to ban users caught on act , thats all


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Zetikla said:


> I think so but anyway its just doesnt make any sense, it would be more intelligent to ban users caught on act , thats all


 
As of right now, they get age locked, which is an appropriate punishment.

Although I would personally like to ban all people under 18 from the site.


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

The big problem with that if a minor wants to watch porn, he surely will find out or he will go to other sites like Herpy where there is not even a warning message about adult content, so its not against this system, i totally agree with this but there should be something better because even if its good, its just not enough...


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> As of right now, they get age locked, which is an appropriate punishment.
> 
> Although I would personally like to ban all people under 18 from the site.


 Do you really think you would find them all? Seriously.....


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Zetikla said:


> Do you really think you would find them all? Seriously.....


 
No, but I'd still like the rule in place.

Additionally, a method of verification could be adopted, except not a retarded one like the OP mentions.


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

You should know that if something is forbidden, they surely will search for it, its a big truth of life and i'm pretty sure it wont change for a long time. In the past there was Playboy magazines, now there is furry porn and other stuff like that....


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> No, but I'd still like the rule in place.
> 
> Additionally, a method of verification could be adopted, except not a retarded one like the OP mentions.


 About what kind of verification method you thought? a stupid message saying :"I'm older than 18 years old"? XD
BTW, its not against you, just kidding


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Zetikla said:


> You should know that if something is forbidden, they surely will search for it, its a big truth of life and i'm pretty sure it wont change for a long time. In the past there was Playboy magazines, now there is furry porn and other stuff like that....


 
The thing is though, if the site public declares that it only allows mature audiences, it simplifies a lot of things, namely how pornographic material is handled on the site.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

Zetikla said:


> You should know that if something is forbidden, they surely will search for it, its a big truth of life and i'm pretty sure it wont change for a long time. In the past there was Playboy magazines, now there is furry porn and other stuff like that....


 This is a logical fallacy.

"They'll find it anyways" doesn't mean we shouldn't try to keep them from it.


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> The thing is though, if the site public declares that it only allows mature audiences, it simplifies a lot of things, namely how pornographic material is handled on the site.


 Yeah but the problem is that on the site Herpy I couldnt saw any message saying that its not for minors or things like that, which is really annoying regarding the visitors of the website.


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is a logical fallacy.
> 
> "They'll find it anyways" doesn't mean we shouldn't try to keep them from it.


 I never said that we we shouldn't try to keep them from it, i just said that it wont stop them as easily, i dont think there shouldnt be any protection like this age lock system.


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 19, 2011)

And I think its also the responsibility of the parents to not let their childrens watching porn, this system its not enough if a parent let his child watching whatever he wants, you probably agree with that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2011)

FA has porn? :V


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> FA has porn? :V


 It depends what do you mean about porn, If you mean furry porn, yes, it has..


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2011)

Please use the multiquote button when replying to multiple users, or edit your post and add the quote from a user in your post. 

Carry on. :V


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 20, 2011)

We should just shut down the internet and live in underground tunnels with little communication.
No one could see porn.


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> We should just shut down the internet and live in underground tunnels with little communication.
> No one could see porn.


 
LOL!


----------



## tonecameg (Mar 20, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> fourteen year old kids accessing porn is dangerous herp derp.


tl;dr


----------



## Alstor (Mar 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No. FA should be 18+


 Despite being user 18, I do agree with this. After all, FA was originally created to host the porn that SheezyArt had just banned at the time. Not to mention that the ratio of adult to children users in quite big. There's plenty of places that host general furry art by itself, but FA is just not one of those sites. It's just a furry porn site.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 20, 2011)

I never said my idea was perfect. with the technology at our disposal today, there has to be a way to get a fairly accurate age verification


----------



## Delta (Mar 20, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> *****edit*****
> For everyone who is reading this thread and has read and replied, I am very much aware that my suggestion is NOT perfect. There have been a few posts here saying that FA should be only 18+ (which is both a good and bad idea), some calling for me to volunteer to verify the ages of every member on the site, or even closing the site down (never will happen).
> 
> With technology today, *there has to be a way to verify someone's age (facebook, myspace, live journal, DA, etc)*, the admins just need to find a viable, working solution.



Hi, there's this thing called privacy that, unless you are the persons guardian, you legally cannot encroach on.
One would think that would have crossed your mind considering this thread is about FA getting into cataclysmic legal trouble.
FA is already contorting to the accepted legal intricacies of drawn pedophilia, why the hell would you suggest they implement a system that has them basically stalking supposed underage members.
Thread status: *Dildos.*


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> with the technology at our disposal today, there has to be a way to get a fairly accurate age verification


 
What are you getting at? Should FA hire a crack team of data miners?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 20, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> I never said my idea was perfect. with the technology at our disposal today, there has to be a way to get a fairly accurate age verification


 
There is a very good way to prevent children from accessing porn. It's called Parental Supervision...and that's old school but it works.
If parents supervise their child's online activity and also use things like programs created for the intent of helping parents manage and control kids online time then this wouldn't be an issue.

We do what we can when we catch users in the act of admitting to being underage. Really the best for sure thing is for parents to actually you know...be parents and be responsible.


----------



## MikeYoshi (Mar 20, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> There is a very good way to prevent children from accessing porn. It's called Parental Supervision...and that's old school but it works.
> If parents supervise their child's online activity and also use things like programs created for the intent of helping parents manage and control kids online time then this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> We do what we can when we catch users in the act of admitting to being underage. Really the best for sure thing is for parents to actually you know...be parents and be responsible.


 
^ This. If the parents aren't stopping the kids from doing it, then there isn't an easy way to tell who's underage and who isn't.


----------



## Accountability (Mar 20, 2011)

There are two solutions to this problem:

1. Do nothing.
2. Delete all the porn.

I don't think #2 will happen anytime soon.

Also I can go on xtube and see some pretty freaky shit and only have to go through a "Are you over 18 yes/no" verification to get it. That's all FA needs, and that's what they have now.


----------



## Skystrider (Mar 21, 2011)

perhaps FA can utilize Paypal as a means to verify age. In order to have a paypal you need a credit card, to have a credit card you must be 18 or older.

 So have people send 1 penny or something from paypal using their email they signed up on Furaffinity with. its fairly simple way to verify age with minimal RL information being held by FA


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Skystrider said:


> perhaps FA can utilize Paypal as a means to verify age. In order to have a paypal you need a credit card, to have a credit card you must be 18 or older.
> 
> So have people send 1 penny or something from paypal using their email they signed up on Furaffinity with. its fairly simple way to verify age with minimal RL information being held by FA


 
Direct route is just to validate a credit card.

I've encountered some sites that do this to verify age. The fuck if I'm giving that out though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 21, 2011)

Skystrider said:


> So have people send 1 penny or something from paypal using their email they signed up on Furaffinity with. its fairly simple way to verify age with minimal RL information being held by FA



And in order to accept PayPal payments you need to have a family friendly site. FA has already gotten the boot from PayPal. Not to mention that it'd cost FA like 30 cents to receive every one of those pennies. Great way of increasing operating costs!

There's also the fact that some people for very good reason use different emails for different things. The fuck I want to be mandated to give FA my PayPal email.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have a credit card, but still have paypal.

Seriously, this whole idea sucks.
When users sign up, they agree to the TOS, SA and AUP. if they lie about their age there, there's nothing FA can do about it, but FA's not responsible, in that case.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a VISA before I was 18, just sayin'.  (Debit, not credit, but you can't tell the difference on your end, can you?)



Alstor said:


> Despite being user 18, I do agree with this. After all, FA was originally created to host the porn that SheezyArt had just banned at the time. Not to mention that the ratio of adult to children users in quite big. There's plenty of places that host general furry art by itself, but FA is just not one of those sites. It's just a furry porn site.


 
There is really zero point to doing this.  Anyone currently misrepresenting their age will still misrepresent their age to gain access, therefore this will only lock out those who are being honest about their age and already can't see porn.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Mar 21, 2011)

First of all you do not have to have a credit card for a paypal, you can sign up with just a bank routing number. (or atleast thats what mom and I did back in 05)

Secondly, there are many here on the site that consistenly complain about the security issues and holes in the coding. Do you honestly want FA to have your private information, and risk some chan site or other hackers to end up with your DL#, Credit/Debit #, etc?

Third, not everyone has a credit card, has the spare cash, or wants fee's taken out for the cbill and other 3rd party age verification sites.

Fourth, there are many minors who've probably kept under the radar just enough to squeak by past their B-day? Would there be retroactive crackdowns? Think of all the drama that would cause if they weren't retroactively punished while those who are still minors get it.

Fifth, there are many countries where the laws that apply to what deems them to be a minor is different than in the states. IE, the countries that allow 16 year old's to smoke, join the military, legally have sex, etc. That would make any system difficult to accommodate.

Lastly think of all the drama it'd cause regardless what route is taken, yeah I'll admit something does need to be done, but it'd be difficult to implement it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

mian afi143 said:


> I would urge members to report any underage member that is accessing  adult content on the main site to the admins so that they can take the  appropriate measures to remove that threat.


 
Yep. They're not omniscient and 99 times out of 100 they aren't going to see something unless it's reported.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm of age and can't view adult artwork cause I have no way to really prove I'm of age. The admins want a photocopy of my ID and I don't have a scanner nor will I ever get one. I'm a little annoyed by this but I really only use FA for cutesy stuff and to post my pics of meets and the things I rarely write.

I could take a picture of my ID and upload it but I really don't trust anyone on the net, even if they are admins of a well known site. All in all it's a bad idea to do any crackdown. Things are going just fine imho.


----------



## epslion (Mar 21, 2011)

i agree im under age and i total get the logic about this but... is pointing fingers at one group really going to fix things 

yes im also sure a regular 13 year old thinks putting the f bomb in every post makes him cool, and that's what the report button is for :3


----------



## Firehazard (Mar 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> There is really zero point to doing this.  Anyone currently misrepresenting their age will still misrepresent their age to gain access, therefore this will only lock out those who are being honest about their age and already can't see porn.


 
Yeah. I want to put the world's finest psychologists to work identifying and naming the mental disorder that makes people think making more restrictive rules/laws stops people from breaking the rules/laws we already have. There seems to be a pandemic of it these days.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 22, 2011)

:V pull a Second Life, they solved theirs when they are gonna merge their teen and adult grid...wait...they didnt


----------



## Zetikla (Mar 23, 2011)

I still think that parent should take this problem, not FA

I mean, it makes no sense of chasing underaged members, it wouldnt work at all and yeah, i have a credit card but i prefer buying games on steam than sending even a penny because it wouldnt change a thing, I mean they can always use parents credit card...



Skystrider said:


> perhaps FA can utilize Paypal as a means to verify age. In order to have a paypal you need a credit card, to have a credit card you must be 18 or older.
> 
> So have people send 1 penny or something from paypal using their email they signed up on Furaffinity with. its fairly simple way to verify age with minimal RL information being held by FA


 Thank you for that intelligent idea, Einstein, have you something else that would even work?(!)


----------

